# Cat sitter or good cattery near Modena



## HalfPint (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm a newbie here, although I am a british expat living in Italy for the past 5 years, and currently near Modena.

I am searching for somebody to look after my cat for 3 weeks in August and not quite sure where to start! Ideally I was hoping to leave him at a friends house so he will have company, rather than be left alone at home and just fed and watered by someone each day. But most of our friends are all away on holiday in August too! We have previously left him in a local cattery, but weren't too impressed with the service and he came back quite thin and depressed so I am reluctant to do that again.

Is there anyone in the Modena area that knows of somebody that does cat sitting (preferably to take him into their home?) or can you recommend a good cattery?

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## loopysue (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Steph
Just joined hope you managed to find someone to look after your cat shame I didn't see it as I was around in August and would have looked after him for you away for two weeks in August next year but might be available after that Would be nice to maybe meet up and have a chat if you are free sometime trying to put feelers out there to start making a network of friends here in Modena


----------



## HalfPint (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Sue

Wow! So sorry, I've just seen that you replied to my post last year, for some reason I never saw it, but have just come across the thread whilst browsing again for a cat sitter!

Are you still planning to be away this August? I am away for three weeks but should be back end of August, so if you are still looking to make friends and meet a few people then it would be lovely to meet up sometime.

I'm looking for a cat sitter again this year 1st-17th August so if anybody is in the Modena area and knows any cat sitters, or can recommend a very good cattery I'd love to know about them.

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## loopysue (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Steph
Thanks for getting back to me will be away from the 5th to the 19th August and then my son will be here till the beginning of September when I go back to work.

It would be lovely to meet up then if you are free.


----------

